# dans un avenir prévisible



## DearPrudence

Bonjour,

Le dictionnaire inclut l'entrée "dans un avenir prévisible".
Je dois avouer ne pas comprendre cette expression et ne pas l'avoir rencontré dans la "vraie vie".
Est-elle vraiment utilisée ? Ou est-ce juste un vilain calque utilisé par des journalistes adeptes des mauvaises traductions ?
Quelques exemples qui prouvent que c'est apparemment utilisé :
Coronavirus : Selon l’OMS, le monde ne va pas revenir à la normalité dans un «avenir prévisible»


> Coronavirus : Selon l’OMS, le monde ne va pas revenir à la normalité dans un «avenir prévisible»


L’incapacité à travailler dans un avenir prévisible justifie-t-elle une fin d’emploi?
La capacité à travailler dans un avenir prévisible... Là est la question! — AQCPE
Saint-Laurent: pas d’exploration pétrolière «dans un avenir prévisible»

Merci pour votre éclairage


----------



## PatriceD

Dans un avenir prévisible : dans le futur qu'on peut prévoir (1 an, 5 ans, 10 ans ...), c'est-à-dire tant que les règles ou méthodes de prévision ne changent pas.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

J'avoue ne pas bien comprendre votre interrogation. A quoi pensez-vous quand vous parlez d'une expression malencontreusement traduite ? Est-ce à dire qu'elle ne signifie pas grand chose en français ou qu'elle vous paraît maladroite ? Il me semble pourtant qu'elle a un sens et que son absence dans la langue courante ( je n'en suis pas si sûr ) ne l'invaliderait pas pour autant.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je ne jurerai pas la voir passer tous les jours, mais j'ai déjà entendu (et probablement lu aussi) cette expression. Elle est lexicalisée chez Robert, en bonne compagnie avec d'autres adjectifs usuels :
- _avenir prévisible, attendu, déterminé ; avenir lointain ;
- avenir inconnu, indéterminé, imprévisible._

Son sens ne me pose pas de problème : un avenir dont on ne saurait prévoir l'échéance. On peut en prévoir le contenu, mais pas la survenue.


----------



## OLN

Le terme "l'avenir prévisible" ne me gêne pas en soi ; c'est comme l'a dit PatriceD la part de l'avenir que l'on peut prévoir avec les moyens du présent, par défaut l'avenir proche sur lequel on a un tant soit peu de visibilité.

L'extrait cité* est en fait entre guillemets dans le texte :


> Le monde ne va pas revenir à l’« ancienne normalité dans un avenir prévisible » a estimé, ce lundi 13 juillet, l’Organisation mondiale de la santé (OMS), au lendemain d’une journée record de (...)



Comme on ne peut évidemment se prononcer que sur l'avenir dit prévisible, cette pseudo-traduction _"ne va pas revenir (...) dans un avenir prévisible" _sent le journaliste paresseux et qui n'a pas flairé le truisme_._ On veut dire en substance « Ne vous attendez pas à ce que le monde redevienne de sitôt comme avant la pandémie » ou carrément « Le monde ne va pas... ». Si on ne tenait pas autant à l'euphémisme, on retirerait la précision "de sitôt" ou "dans un avenir proche" .

* la VO qu'on trouve en ligne est plus catégorique (mot à mot : _Il n'y a aura pas de..._)


----------



## Bezoard

On ne peut pas prévoir quand la situation redeviendra normale. Ça ne veut pas dire que ce sera dans un avenir lointain ou proche, simplement qu'on ne sait pas, qu'on ne peut raisonnablement le prévoir.
L'expression me semble correcte.


----------



## DearPrudence

Par définition, l'avenir ne me semble pas prévisible. Ça me donne donc l'impression que ça qualifie l'avenir, qu'il est prévisible et non hypothétique, plutôt que proche ou lointain. Donc, ok, c'est l'avenir tel qu'il va sûrement être si les choses continuent comme elles sont.
Donc, en théorie, on peut dire que l'Homme ira sur Mars dans un avenir prévisible. Ça peut être dans 2 mois, 2 ans, 20 ans..., ça, l'expression ne le dit pas, jusque ça va se faire.
Dans un avenir prévisible, le Prince William et ses enfants vont mourir. Ça ne dit pas quand, mais qu'on peut le prévoir.
Donc, "dans un avenir prévisible" ne donne pas d'indication de temps (genre 1 mois, 2 mois, 1 an), mais ne dit rien de plus que "à l'avenir, s'il n'y a aucune catastrophe qui bouleverse tout".
Ça me paraît quelque peu superfétatoire, mais j'avoue que si l'on oublie le calque, ça donne presque l'air intelligent


----------



## Yendred

DearPrudence said:


> Par définition, l'avenir ne me semble pas prévisible


Beh si, c'est le sens du mot _prévisible_. S'il n'y avait que le passé qui était prévisible, il n'y aurait pas la météo tous les soirs avant le journal de 20h


----------



## DearPrudence

L'avenir tout entier qui serait prévisible, ça me semble ambitieux.
Mais d'accord, justement, on ne se concentre que sur ce type d'avenir qui est prévisible. Donc, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, on parle d'une sorte d'avenir, et il n'y a pas de notion de temps comme on pourrait l'avoir avec un avenir proche ou lointain. Un avenir prévisible peut faire référence à demain (météo), à un mois (sujets économiques ou autres), ou à 80 ans (la mort des petits Windsor). Ça vaut effectivement le coup d'apposer "prévisible".


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Il y a des évènements dont on peut prédire la survenue avec certitude : la reine Elizabeth II mourra un jour, mais on ne peut dire avec précision si c'est dans huit jours, huit mois ou huit ans. Toujours est-il que ça se situe dans un avenir prévisible à l'échelle humaine.
Ça devient plus ardu si l'évènement en question est plus difficile à préciser : « Un jour, nous découvrirons des exoplanètes de type tellurique. » Ça reste encore, à l'échelon de notre système solaire et planétaire, un avenir prévisible.
Ça reste possible même s'agissant d'un avenir très lointain et disproportionné à notre existence. « Dans cinq milliards d'années, notre soleil s'éteindra » : il s'agit bien, là  encore, d'un avenir prévisible, lointain et que personne d'entre nous ne verra, mais prévisible avec certitude.

D'autres prévisions sont moins neutres : « Un jour, Nice et sa côte connaîtront un séisme de grande amplitude. » C'est clair, on connaît la nature et l'ampleur de la menace, mais on ignore l'échéance exacte, « probablement avant un siècle ». Ça reste toujours, àmha, un avenir prévisible.


----------



## DearPrudence

Merci, Piotr Ivanovitch. Oui, on dit la même chose. Je voulais aussi inclure un exemple d'avenir prévisible à 5 milliards d'années mais je ne voulais pas dire de bêtises.
Pour moi, cette expression ne donne donc pas d'échéance, alors que c'est ainsi qu'elle semble utilisée ("dans un avenir prévisible" ~ dans quelques mois, mais certainement pas dans 80 ans ou quelques millions d'années).


----------



## Chimel

DearPrudence said:


> Pour moi, cette expression ne donne donc pas d'échéance, alors que c'est ainsi qu'elle semble utilisée ("dans un avenir prévisible" ~ dans quelques mois, mais certainement pas dans 80 ans ou quelques millions d'années).


Oui, je suis d'accord: ça ne m'avait jamais frappé, mais en fait on utilise (moi inclus) "avenir prévisible" dans le sens de "avenir proche". Parler d'avenir prévisible pour un évènement dont on est sûr qu'il se produira dans cinq milliards d'années n'es pas naturel.

Donc, tu n'as pas tort sur l'abus de sens: en toute rigueur, il vaudrait mieux parler d'avenir proche. Maintenant, ça me semble assez bénin comme abus de langage, il y en a de bien plus graves...


----------



## DearPrudence

Chimel said:


> Maintenant, ça me semble assez bénin comme abus de langage, il y en a de bien plus graves...


Je n'ai pas dit que c'était grave : _a priori_, en langue, rien n'est très grave (ou ai-je ouvert la boîte de Pandore en disant ça ?!  )
Honnêtement, je n'avais jamais lu et encore moins entendu cette expression (à part dans le cadre d'une traduction), donc, je voulais savoir si c'était vraiment utilisé et comment c'était utilisé, car j'ai été surprise de la trouver dans le dictionnaire WR. Les liens que j'ai trouvés venaient surtout du Canada, donc, je dois avouer que je m'attendais à ce que des Canadiens trouvent ça courant et j'ai été surprise de voir que tout le monde trouvait cette expression normale, surtout pour dire quelque chose comme "dans un futur (relativement) proche". Moi, ça ne me parle toujours pas mais peut-être que dans un avenir prévisible, je n'arrêterai pas d'entendre cette expression et qu'elle me deviendra familière...


----------



## Bezoard

Pour moi, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, l'expression ne signifie pas spécialement "avenir proche" et s'emploie surtout dans un contexte négatif.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut à mon avis distinguer deux choses : 1º l'expression _avenir prévisible_ en soi, et 2º son emploi impropre comme calque de l'expression anglaise correspondante. Dans ce second cas – de loin le plus fréquent, a fortiori dans l'expression _dans un avenir…_ – il convient de parler d'_avenir _*proche* (qui est le sens de l'expression anglaise) et non pas *prévisible*. Un avenir _prévisible_ n'est en effet pas nécessairement _proche_. Par exemple, à l'échelle astronomique, certains événements sont prévisibles des milliards d'années à l'avance, mais on ne saurait prétendre qu'ils seraient « proches ».


----------



## JeanDeSponde

L'extinction du soleil est pourtant prévisible au sens de l'expression anglaise, mais pas vraiment proche.

Pour ma part je préfère parler d'avenir envisageable.


----------



## Maître Capello

JeanDeSponde said:


> L'extinction du soleil est pourtant prévisible au sens de l'expression anglaise


Non, justement pas. Cela dit, j'ai bien peur que cela ne sorte totalement du cadre de ce forum-ci.


----------

